

Jeff Vogel Indie Game Developer releases new RPG (Mac Only For the Moment) - samh
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-released-new-rpg-for-mac.html

======
stevejohnson
Jeff has been making great games for years. The games in the Avernum series
all play pretty much the same way, but each one has a huge world, a deep
branching plot, and some kind of new twist in the combat system.

I still haven't beaten Avernum 5 and I've had it since last December. It's not
too hard, I just keep running out of extra time. It's just such a big game!

~~~
bdittmer
The Exile series was a staple of my youth. Great stuff.

------
GavinB
You know, there are people out there who do PR for money. And you make it back
in the increased sales. Not that I want to suggest ruining your indie cred . .
.

Though, frankly, this is adorable and may be good PR just on its own.

------
wlievens
This was weird: I read his post, and figured "doesn't apply to me, I'm not a
mac guy". And then I realized I've been working on a MacBook for two months.
Eh?

